# some help with sno-way predator



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

Plow has been working fine all year, for moving the truck etc. Have been doing some work on the truck recently. I go to move the truck and the plow wont lift. I usually have this problem once a year, the power cable gets a little corrosion on the plug. I took some sand paper to the plug to clean the connections. Nice shiny brass color. Plug it in and nothing. The lights on the control pad are coming on and when pushed (u,d,l,r) the green light just flashes. I check power at the solenoid and has full power, 12.58. I can jump the solenoid and the pump will run.

Anyone have any ideas on were to look? Normally whent he connection (powe) is bad it does this, light flash but the motor clicks. Now, nothing, silent.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Raise lower switch OK??


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

well, i really feel like a dumb ass now. lol

I took the controller and plugged it right into the plow, it worked. So the cord that plugs into the plow then into the controller is broke somewhere. I didn't think that at first cause the controller lights came on. Now we know!

So I cut off both ends of the cable and will get some insulated cord that has 3 wires in it. Maybe something like extension cord...??? something that is thick and well wrapped. These wires are like telephone line. lol


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

You said there is power at the solenoid, is there power coming from the solenoid when you try a function?

If there is no power leaving the solenoid, is the ground to the solenoid good and is there 12v to the other small post when you select a function?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Guess I took too long to type lol.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

lol. thats alright. I was just praying it wasnt the brain! Last year my dog ripped the keypad off. I had a hard time finding a new one, as there discontinued. The dealer said it was like $600 or so to replace the brain and keypad to wireless, since what I have is no longer made.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

pooleo8;1300709 said:


> These wires are like telephone line. lol


That's all that is required. The signal is only 5 volt make sure you have HIGH quality connectors if you are going to use something beside OEM


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

I will be soldering the wire back together, then using heat shrink tube on the individual wires, then one large one over all three. I know that is all that is required. I just want something a little bigger incase it snags or whatever. Still not sure what caused it to fail, or even where yet. Last year, the line got caught on the spring hook, i turned the plow to get into a park spot at an angle, and it ripped right out. I used ethernet cable I had lying around (end had broke off) perhaps I will reuse that.???


----------

